# CleanDetail - BMW 7 Series dealer Hologram removal and Ceramic Seal 20+ Hours



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Correction Detail & Ceramic Paint Protection
*
Here we have a BMW 7 Series. The customer has had some bad experiences by some "professionals" , which with the photos below, its clearly evident what that maybe. So, we gave the customer an in-depth analysis of the vehicle, explained why the issues maybe present and how we would permanently resolve the issue.

Here is how the car looked after been dropped off:























































First it was the wash stages:

Citrus pre-wash was applied:










Wheels and arches were rinsed before contact:



















Wheels then cleaned with Bilberry wheel cleaner:



















Arches cleaned with CarChem Multiclean and the Vikan brush.



















Purple rain applied and left before moving onto the next wheel.



















Rinsed then MegaFoam was applied:



















While the foam was working, APC was applied in the intricate areas and worked in with the Swissvax Detailing brush:










2 bucket method used, Iron-x and Tardis applied before been brought inside for a good dry.

Next it was clay bar'd










Now the inspection shots and videos


















































































































































































































So, I think it's safe to say that is a load of swirls from an abrasive been used and not refined and also a good amount of holograms on each panel.

So, Paint depths taken it was time to mask up ready for the hours ahead.










Here are some photos while working around the vehicle.

Before:










After:










50/50:



















50/50 video:



Dealers side:










Before:










After:










rear door before 50/50 mask:










Masked:










50/50 pass done:










And 50/50 in action...










Zoom in...










50/50 Video:



Boot 50/50










N/S rear door before:










N/S door 50/50










Bumper before (dealer attempt)










and after my attempt:










Bird Etching on the roof as the glaze the BMW dealer applied had not been reapplied after the attempts to correct the paint or offered no protection:










and after:



















Nice flawless reflection shots (no glaze, sealant or wax):














































Now ready for the Ceramic the day later as I stared at 8am on the BMW and this photo was taken at 23:48 the same day.










Phone photo:










The following morning the G-3 Glasscoat Ceramic was applied after a direct light inspection. Tyres were dressed, windows cleaned and these final photos were taken.























































As you can see a massive improvement and a happy ending. The detail its self took around 26hour in total although some extra time was used to gather extra photos, mask up correctly and of course clean and prep the car.

I myself was very happy with the results as was the customer :thumb:

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

love the look of the cars, even more so when they look as good as this one, brilliant write and cracking results you got there.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work nick. Lovely 50/50's.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments. Was a long slog for a days work lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work mate, lovely :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job, mate! Gotta love the G3 glasscoat. What products did you use to correct the paint?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Porta said:


> Nice job, mate! Gotta love the G3 glasscoat. What products did you use to correct the paint?


Cheers dude.

Just a mix of Scholl, 3m and Autobrite :buffer:

ATB
Nick


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Nick :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

How did you like it ? Excellent job I am looking to purchase a 7 quite soon (fingers crossed).


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on car, looks really nice :thumb:.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> How did you like it ? Excellent job I am looking to purchase a 7 quite soon (fingers crossed).


Love them. great car. Infact its like an armchair inside :thumb:

Was lucky enough to drive one when they first came out. Very very nice motors :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Look stunning! :thumb:

26hrs!! I bet they wished they got it right the first time when they got the bill for that!!


----------



## Mailman (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks amazing!!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Porkypig said:


> Look stunning! :thumb:
> 
> 26hrs!! I bet they wished they got it right the first time when they got the bill for that!!


Actually not as expensive at you might expect. I quote for the job so its on my own back if i go over :doublesho:wall:

But i'm just after the end product :thumb: and not everything can be done in a simple 9 hours.

ATB
Nick


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nick - awesome!! That dealer's valeters need sacking, that's shocking.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Love them and especially after what you have done. Lovely job mate:thumb:

Did the dealers get to see what could be done once in the hands of a pro?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Herby said:


> Love them and especially after what you have done. Lovely job mate:thumb:
> 
> Did the dealers get to see what could be done once in the hands of a pro?


They will when they read this! The body shop did this! And glazed it to "remove" the marks.

Everyone make mistakes but i think a little training would be a good idea


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks ace now. Lovely depth to the paint. Planning to tackle my dad's 7, exact same as this one in the next few weeks when i find time so good to see what i have to aim for lol. Top work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Give it to the proper people to get the job done. Stunning finish shots too.

Mate of mine had the same problem with BMW. They have said they will send the car to a "specailist" to have it machine polished propely. We will see.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> Give it to the proper people to get the job done. Stunning finish shots too.
> 
> Mate of mine had the same problem with BMW. They have said they will send the car to a "specailist" to have it machine polished propely. We will see.


That it, i would not have taken as long if it was done correctly in the first place but 95% of the marks in the paint were caused by a harsh compound and back machine technique. But to add to insult they kept putting a glaze over it to hide the damage and pass it off as a permanent fix when we all know what a glaze does...


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Amateurs! Ha


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

great job nick.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

looking the way it should of from the beginning now!

Lovely unit also.

Chris.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

:thumb::buffer:Great work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning turnround Nick


----------



## monkey22 (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks sweet mate


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nick - awesome!! That dealer's valeters need sacking, that's shocking.


Not always the case, what if thats all they were trained to know how to do and were simply given a rocks in a bottle compound and a glaze and were told to "make it good in four hours"


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Many BMW dealerships fall far short of what is expected from a premium product.

You have done an amazing job on this 7 series, I expect the owner was ecstatic!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

dohc-vtec said:


> Not always the case, what if thats all they were trained to know how to do and were simply given a rocks in a bottle compound and a glaze and were told to "make it good in four hours"


In all fairness I'm under the impression it was actually the body shop who did this. If it was the valeters your statement is very very true.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks stunning. The owner must be so chuffed to have the car he paid so much for looking as it should!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. Re-worded the write up as it seams I’ve ruffled a few feathers with these photos etc.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a very high level correction there, very nice work from yourself :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunning work mate:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice finish Nick on the big beast of a motor great result


----------

